# BBS LM 18X10



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looking for a set of BBS LM 18x10 et20. 

pm if you have a set.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Now sorted. Thanks all.


----------

